# RAC Shoot 2-12-12



## hound dog (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok we are having our first shoot of the year Sunday 2-12-12. 

Hope to see all of our old friends and meet some new ones.

And for all you hunters that don't want to turn your bow down to shoot and for you know shooters check out our new class.

Known 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back.


Sign in is from 9am to 2pm


RAC 2012 shoot dates 

Feb.12 Sun.

Mar.11 Sun.

Apr.15 Sun.

May.12 Sat. Charity Shoot 

June.10 Sun.

July.8 Sun.

Aug.12 Sun. Fourth Annual Hunting Shoot THE REDNECK RENDEZVOUS 

Classes:

Our new class. 

Known 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

Remember when you renew your ASA membership call them and tell them to sign you up under RAC. 

For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 5, 2012)

Got y'all on my to do list for Sunday, CBG is Saturday. I know its early but looking at the forecast, it should be clear and in the 50's.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 5, 2012)

Were going to try and make it after church


----------



## hound dog (Feb 5, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> Were going to try and make it after church



If your just running little late just call me and come on.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 5, 2012)

sure gonna try and make it. Working weekends and trying to make shoots have been hard but I plan on making it to your shoot . Always a blast!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 5, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> sure gonna try and make it. Working weekends and trying to make shoots have been hard but I plan on making it to your shoot . Always a blast!!



Thanks brother people like you makes all the hard work worth wild. Hope you make it sucks you have to work weekends.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 5, 2012)

looking forward to it


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the first shoot there and can't wait to see some guys we haven't seen yet. We should be coming down with a good crowd, some of the RBO will be going to DS and the rest down there. Hope everyone can make it down to RAC cause these guys put on a great shoot and are a hoot to just sit around and bull with...


----------



## C Cape (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait....

Scott, you gonna bring your skull cap I left for you at the shop?!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 6, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Can't wait....
> 
> Scott, you gonna bring your skull cap I left for you at the shop?!



I think he needs to wear it.


----------



## Big John (Feb 6, 2012)

I may just so up.....


----------



## C Cape (Feb 6, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> I think he needs to wear it.



I think you're right sir....


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok so yall shoot the same class and the loser has to wear it. How is in?


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2012)

Big John said:


> I may just so up.....



I think you need to.  Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 6, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Ok so yall shoot the same class and the loser has to wear it. How is in?



That is a good idea....


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 6, 2012)

C Cape said:


> That is a good idea....



Ok I'm game,,, I will wear it anyway, I'm not scared,,,We can pass it around from club to club. Oh yea Thanks Cape I got the call from the guy you told to call.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 6, 2012)

We all know you are an Obama supporter anyways Scott....No problem....I told him you could hook him up....


----------



## hound dog (Feb 7, 2012)

4 more days till we meet again.


----------



## Big John (Feb 8, 2012)

Hope to see everyone come out....


----------



## Cyberone (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see all you guys and look forward to the shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 8, 2012)

Come on Sunday ,,,,,,


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 8, 2012)

Im gonna try and make it!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 8, 2012)

We can't make this one!  Good luck everyone.


----------



## StudDog18 (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait!  Got my first taste of 3-D at an R.A.C. shoot late last season.. instantly addicted.  Unfortunately there were only a couple shoots left before hunting season and I didn't get my fix.  Real excited to get this season started


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see everyone Sunday.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 8, 2012)

It's getting closer.....


----------



## Big John (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes it is!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 9, 2012)

I might get to make it Jody.....me and my wifey may be going off for our anniversary, but I would like to shoot either Sat or Sunday...we shall see!!! I know it will be a great shoot!


----------



## C Cape (Feb 9, 2012)

You don't live in Griffin....Tell her "Honey, we're going on a trip".....haha


----------



## hound dog (Feb 9, 2012)

Man thanks for all of yalls support.  Been getting  alot of email and phone call from alot of first timers coming to RAC looks like it's going to be a good crowd.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 9, 2012)

And if you are shooting the known class bring your own range finder.


----------



## gretchp (Feb 9, 2012)

we'll be there!!! Fun, Fun, Fun


----------



## hound dog (Feb 9, 2012)

3 more days  boys and girls


----------



## Big John (Feb 10, 2012)

LOOK Hounddog can count


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 10, 2012)

Big John said:


> LOOK Hounddog can count



From 20 down he's good, above that needs some more hands or little feets


----------



## hound dog (Feb 10, 2012)

Big John said:


> LOOK Hounddog can count





killitgrillit said:


> From 20 down he's good, above that needs some more hands or little feets



Lamo yall not funny. Just saying.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 10, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> From 20 down he's good, above that needs some more hands or little feets



When we shot the Putnam Co indoor tournament Johnny and myself had to pull our shoes off a few times....We ran out of fingers....


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 10, 2012)

Gonna be a great time.  Come on out!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 10, 2012)

Going to have coffee and hot chocolate. May even build a fire. So someone bring some marshmallows , graham cracker and some hershey bars.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey can we just do this indoors ,,,, just kidding, Nothing says 3-D in Feb. like a good cool morning, looking forward to seeing everyone at RAC ,,,


----------



## hound dog (Feb 11, 2012)

We had some great help to get ready for this one. It's ready see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 11, 2012)

hound dog said:


> We had some great help to get ready for this one. It's ready see everyone tomorrow.



Can't wait to shoot tomorrow,,,always a great shoot at RAC, should be there around 11 or so, see ya'll then !!!


----------



## C Cape (Feb 11, 2012)

See ya'll in the morning!!  Make sure you have the heat turned on Jody!!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 11, 2012)

wear your long johns..weatherman says more of the same tomorrow..colder than a well digger's shovel.  19 right now


----------



## hound dog (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep it's cold but going to warm up quick by 10am it will be in the 30s. See yall in a few.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know where you're from Jody....But I don't consider the 30's warm....


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 12, 2012)

Hate I'm gonna hafta miss it . Had some stuff come up at home and also gotta get some rest for work. Hate I gotta miss it.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 12, 2012)

Heat rises....I would think Jody would be colder than most..


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, extraordinary shoot. I shot the black stake of death.  It was a little on the challenging side for an old poot. 
After that whoopin I had to stop off at walmart to buy a cushion for the ride home.  
Don't get me wrong, I really had a good time. If they were all easy I wouldn't learn a thing. 
Its great to receive a few whippings mixed in the ones I dished out. You better believe Ole Bowanna will be back for another dose too.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah, when jody has to apologize for the degree of difficulty and looking at the scores, it must have been very "challenging!!"  mark didn't even hand in his card, lol!!  it did take the state champion from outta town to win it


----------



## C Cape (Feb 12, 2012)

It was set pretty long and it being cold as heck with the wind blowing never helps.  Still a great time and can't wait till next month!


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 12, 2012)

You know its long when you need a gps to get you back from the target to your bow after retrieving arrows.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 13, 2012)

3darcher said:


> You know its long when you need a gps to get you back from the target to your bow after retrieving arrows.



I kept trying to hit the like button....Then I remembered this wasn't facebook....


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I kept trying to hit the like button....Then I remembered this wasn't facebook....



Lamo


----------



## C Cape (Feb 13, 2012)

hound dog said:


> LMBO



Fixed that for you Jody...


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Fixed that for you Jody...



If you say so.


----------

